# utilisation de FreePOPs



## aranaud (24 Avril 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à récupérer les messages avec le serveur Yahoo malgré avoir suivit à la lettre les explication de l'utilisation du logiciel du magasin N°51.

Mail me dit : 
Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte "compte yahoo divers" ou réessayez.

L?erreur du serveur est : Échec de la tentative de lecture des données depuis le serveur "localhost".


----------

